# Alto Shaam acquired, now what?!...



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

Morning Y'all!  I went on a recent adventure (online) to look for good deals on a cambro cooler, and I got sidetracked and wound up with a new to me Alto Shaam (300-S).  I have always been a FTC (foil, towel, cooler) method user, so this is new territory.  Does anyone have any experience or ideas on the best methods for use?

In some quick searching, it looks like fat will render around 130°F-140°F.  140°F being the key for food safety, I figure holding the brisket at around 145°F-150°F after finishing the cook is the place I may start.

Should I go into the Shaam wrapped straight in butcher paper, foil, or saran wrap and then paper/foil?  How long?  I know some places will have them in there from the night prior before serving at 11 am.  I figure if it's wrapped/sealed good, the extra hold at those temps will just let it continue to render.

Any thoughts, ideas, or input is greatly appreciated!  B.S. is also welcome too haha.

Oh yeah... pics


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2020)

That's a precision holding cabinet. It holds moisture, so wrapping is your choice. The ones I have used, in restaurants, do a great job of keeping meat from drying out and we held food in trays or pans uncovered for hours. At 140+, meat continues to Cook converting connective tissue to gelatin. If you want to slice meat, go in shy of probe tender and give it a couple of hours to finish. For Pulled anything, fully cooked and hold as long as you want. Nice score!...JJ


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's a precision holding cabinet. It holds moisture, so wrapping is your choice. The ones I have used, in restaurants, do a great job of keeping meat from drying out and we held food in trays or pans uncovered for hours. At 140+, meat continues to Cook converting connective tissue to gelatin. If you want to slice meat, go in shy of probe tender and give it a couple of hours to finish. For Pulled anything, fully cooked and hold as long as you want. Nice score!...JJ




Thanks Chef!  I was gonna tag you initially, so I'm glad you found you're way in here   .

I hear you on the slicing.  I've had some BBQ that wash just short of mush and was impressed they got an actual slice out of it.  

In my head it also makes sense to try smoking to the stall, then wrap and finish in the A.S.  if I desired.  I'm sure I'll have some fun playing with it and learning.  I'll document and post up here once I give it a go.  Hopefully this weekend.  

Thanks again.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice unit.  Chef Jimmy has got you well covered here...

JC


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Very nice unit.  Chef Jimmy has got you well covered here...
> 
> JC


Thanks JC.  I picked up an assortment of half and full sized pans for it too.  Guess mac and cheese and beans will be on the menu too haha.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 12, 2020)

You may enjoy reading this ARTICLE which covers holding BBQ meats in warming ovens.  If you have had success holding a butt or brisket in a cooler, you will love this warming oven.   I have had prime rib roasts cooked entirely in a warming oven,  at 225°, then held at 120°.  I can imagine smoking a rime rib at 225° until it's some where north of 110° internal.  Then finishing it your new oven.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> You may enjoy reading this ARTICLE which covers holding BBQ meats in warming ovens.  If you have had success holding a butt or brisket in a cooler, you will love this warming oven.   I have had prime rib roasts cooked entirely in a warming oven,  at 225°, then held at 120°.  I can imagine smoking a rime rib at 225° until it's some where north of 110° internal.  Then finishing it your new oven.




Great read!  thanks for the link.  I'm getting excited to try it out.  I think the key will be pulling "early" and working on dialing that point in.  I've pulled many a brisket early (in my best estimation anyway) so it shouldn't be too hard to find that point haha.

I'm gonna need to double check the freezer for some prime rib now too!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like an awesome unit man. Cant wait to see how it works for you!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 449070
> 
> 
> *Looks like an awesome unit man*. Cant wait to see how it works for you!









Thanks!  Really looking forward to using/learning this!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like another cool toy Zach!

Watchin'

John


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks like another cool toy Zach!
> 
> Watchin'
> 
> John




Thanks John.  Yet another tool for the arsenal haha.

Hopefully a success story will follow before too long. Fingers crossed!


----------

